# Gamer Girls



## Richard Pawgins




----------



## Ryude

When it comes to any party seeking equality, it always feels like the party trying to be represented is not truly seeking equality. Hard to explain.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Ryude said:


> When it comes to any party seeking equality, it always feels like the party trying to be represented is not truly seeking equality. Hard to explain.


----------



## Ryude

Nice


----------



## Raeden

Em, I'm guessing Ryude meant that groups that claim to be seeking "equality" are actually looking for an advantage or some sort of elevated status. He can correct me if I'm totally wrong, though.


----------



## Ryude

Raeden said:


> Em, I'm guessing Ryude meant that groups that claim to be seeking "equality" are actually looking for an advantage or some sort of elevated status. He can correct me if I'm totally wrong, though.


Yes. I mean not always! There are some who truly want equality, but a lot of the time I see them wanting more than what is equal. Just my thoughts, not saying I'm right.


----------



## sushiii

why are we talking about gaming girls??lets talk about foodies,or bikini girls,O_O,i dont really want a girl that knows how to play video games as my gf...i hte to share..specially when it comes to video games..


----------



## Malek




----------



## Rich19

"By 2013 experts predict there will be more female gamers than male in the uk". That has to be false I struggle to find a singal female gamer and there aint that many male gamers either as just playing cod and fifa does not really make u a gamer in my book.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

^There generally isn't a distinction made between iPhone/iPad and tablet games and "real" PC/console games when it comes to this sort of thing. That would make this kind of thing perfectly believable.


----------



## Revenwyn

Gamer girls do exist though. I am one. Unfortunately for you all, I'm taken already. Twice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I hate the term gamer girl. Where else would that ever be used? Doctor girl? Teacher girl? reader girl? Yeah...

I also hate it when people have some kind of elitist hierarchy with games. Personally I prefer pc games these days, and I used to play console games more before I built a decent PC (plus the price for games on console is so ridiculous. Then you have issues like what happened with Skyrim on PS3 D: ) but that doesn't stop tablet and phone gaming from being gaming. They are all video games...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Rich19 said:


> "By 2013 experts predict there will be more female gamers than male in the uk". That has to be false I struggle to find a singal female gamer and there aint that many male gamers either as just playing cod and fifa does not really make u a gamer in my book.


I know of quite a few, but I did a degree in computer games art so you know, of course I know a lot of gamers in general. 

I'm sure I read somewhere that women in their late 20's made up the largest gaming demographic... It sounds weird to me too, but I'm sure I read that somewhere.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

When they say that women make up a larger portion of the gamer demographic, exactly which games are they talking about and how do they define the label? Because there are a huge number of games out there, all aimed at different groups of people and are available on a wide variety of platforms. I would imagine that smartphone/iPhone gaming would be factored into this and they do tend to have a large amount of simpler games that appeal to a far broader demographic, and a lot of these people are probably women. 

And while I do see plenty of girls get excited for mainstream games and even some niche games, I would imagine that the greater majority prefer the cheap, casual games. Not that I have research to back me up, but that is the feeling I get when I hear this.

Even though the hardcore/dedicated crowd belief that you have to play a lot of games and get really invested in them to be labeled a gamer, the reality is far from the truth. The actual accepted definition is someone who plays games, and regardless of what kind of game you play, whether it's COD or Madden, you're officially labeled a gamer. That's why we have subgroups like casual and hardcore to separate people.

Anyways, whenever I think of the term "gamer girl", I think of some girl who's just using the label to get attention. It's especially annoying because a lot of these girls just play COD on youtube and use that as their reason for being a gamer girl. Personally, I'm not at all impressed or turned on by girls who play Halo or Call of Duty of whatever. Now, if I met a girl who played Shin Megami Tensei (all of them, not just Persona) or Valkyria Chronicles, then I'd be impressed because these games are not easy or mainstream.


----------



## Glass Child

And lastly education.


----------



## Rich19

trisquel said:


> ^There generally isn't a distinction made between iPhone/iPad and tablet games and "real" PC/console games when it comes to this sort of thing. That would make this kind of thing perfectly believable.


Thats what i suspected. Depends on how u define gamer.


----------



## Rich19

Persephone The Dread said:


> I hate the term gamer girl. Where else would that ever be used? Doctor girl? Teacher girl? reader girl? Yeah...
> 
> I also hate it when people have some kind of elitist hierarchy with games. Personally I prefer pc games these days, and I used to play console games more before I built a decent PC (plus the price for games on console is so ridiculous. Then you have issues like what happened with Skyrim on PS3 D: ) but that doesn't stop tablet and phone gaming from being gaming. They are all video games...


I don't care what ppl plays it's how many diffrent games they have played and what genres they like. I'm gng enjoy playing with/talking to someone who plays more obscure games and has been gaming for longer than someone who only plays FPS


----------



## Esugi78

Hot gamer girl!


----------



## Revenwyn

I don't really count fb games, phone games or tablet games... that's not a gamer. That's a bored person looking for something to do, and it doesn't really require you to download anything.


----------



## Rainbat

There are plenty of women that play games just as often if not more than men do. MMORPGs usually have a decent chunk of women, WoW being a good example.

If a woman boasts about the fact that she plays games or labels herself as a gamer girl, it means she's probably not very serious about enjoying games and doesn't think very highly of her own sex. Why would it be such a big deal if you're a female gamer...unless you seem to think that women are not capable of playing games to the same degree as men? "Gamer girl" is an insulting term if you ask me. It's the same concept as, "I'm a girl, and I play sports! Silly boys!" If we're talking about equality here, why should sex even enter the equation?

Also, as Revenwyn put it, the games being played make a difference too. But I would go as far as including most modern shooters in that list of "not a gamer" games. Facebook games, phone games, and Call of Duty/Halo. That's not to say that shooters are not real games, because a lot of them are fantastic, but there are a lot of people out there who think that videogame is synonymous with Call of Duty, and if there are no explosions and guns, then it's not a real game. That's a shame.

http://nerdcircus.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/gamer-girl-vs-****1.jpg


----------



## Nunuc

Rainbat said:


> Also, as Revenwyn put it, the games being played make a difference too. But I would go as far as including most modern shooters in that list of "not a gamer" games. Facebook games, phone games, and Call of Duty/Halo. None of these really represent someone who enjoys videogames for their storyline, gameplay, or community value.


I enjoyed the SP campaigns of Halo and Halo 2, third one was also quite good, haven't played Halo 4, ODST and Reach were short but not bad.
Call of Duty and it's expansion were very good shooters as a singleplayer, second one was good enough. 
Geez, i think i'm not a gamer then :no

What kind of games do you consider "gamer" games?


----------



## Rainbat

Gwaenyc said:


> I enjoyed the SP campaigns of Halo and Halo 2, third one was also quite good, haven't played Halo 4, ODST and Reach were short but not bad.
> Call of Duty and it's expansion were very good shooters as a singleplayer, second one was good enough.
> Geez, i think i'm not a gamer then :no
> 
> What kind of games do you consider "gamer" games?


I enjoyed the early Halo games and Call of Duty games too, but I'm referring to people who exclusively play shooters, as if it's the only genre of games out there. The type of person who wouldn't be able to play a well-created adventure game because it didn't have enough explosions...or thinks that RPGs are too nerdy and need more guns and machismo...

I'll try to edit my post to reflect that, since I can see how it's misleading.


----------



## Jakoul

In my opinion the only real 'girl gamers' are the girls who play games and don't brag about it. In that first video practically all of the girls faces lit up when they said 'gamer' like it was some hip trend to be proud of.


----------



## Sighboy92

My five year old niece plays skyrim lvl 14 nord warrior orc armor (stolen)
Guess shes a gamer girl lol


----------



## scooby

Rainbat said:


> I enjoyed the early Halo games and Call of Duty games too, but I'm referring to people who exclusively play shooters, as if it's the only genre of games out there. The type of person who wouldn't be able to play a well-created adventure game because it didn't have enough explosions...or thinks that RPGs are too nerdy and need more guns and machismo...
> 
> I'll try to edit my post to reflect that, since I can see how it's misleading.


Does that mean you think people who only play RPGs and no other genres aren't gamers?


----------



## Rainbat

scooby said:


> Does that mean you think people who only play RPGs and no other genres aren't gamers?


I think the term gamer as it's being used in this thread's context implies someone who plays all different kinds of games, for many hours a week, like it's a super serious hobby.

Someone who plays only Call of Duty or only World of Warcraft wouldn't be a gamer, then.

I guess it's worth noting that I don't consider myself a gamer, since I only spend maybe 3-5 hours a week playing games. I would be considered casual. So I'm not saying any of this out of some kind of hardcore-gamer-elitism.

Imagine someone who occasionally plays sports with their friends, like golf, tennis, basketball, and the like, but only on the weekends for an hour or two. They might toss a ball around outside during a BBQ or something on a Saturday, but that's about it. You wouldn't call that person an _athlete_, right? Well, that's kinda how I see the word _gamer_.


----------



## scooby

It doesn't really make sense to me to call someone who doesn't play more than 1 game or genre a gamer though. Athletes usually stick to their 1 main sport. They are still athletes even though they only play 1 thing. Shouldn't people who play 1 game or genre of games be considered gamers then? I can't see how pro starcraft players or CS or LoL players wouldn't be called gamers.


----------



## Rainbat

scooby said:


> It doesn't really make sense to me to call someone who doesn't play more than 1 game or genre a gamer though. Athletes usually stick to their 1 main sport. They are still athletes even though they only play 1 thing. Shouldn't people who play 1 game or genre of games be considered gamers then? I can't see how pro starcraft players or CS or LoL players wouldn't be called gamers.


I suppose the true defining factor is time invested then, not variety.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I don't even know why so many people care about what games other people are playing and whether that makes them a gamer or not. Does it seriously matter? It sounds like some of you worry way too much about what other people are doing.


----------



## Malek

Rainbat said:


> I suppose the true defining factor is time invested then, not variety.


This.


----------



## Auroras

Gamer girl here but not something I openly talk about, maybe because I don't look the part.


----------



## Malek

Auroras said:


> Gamer girl here but not something I openly talk about, maybe because I don't look the part.


I wasn't aware there was a stereotypical look for any indoor hobby.


----------



## Auroras

Malek said:


> I wasn't aware there was a stereotypical look for any indoor hobby.


I didn't either but when I tell people they get all shocked for some reason.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

sushiii said:


> why are we talking about gaming girls??lets talk about foodies,or bikini girls,O_O,i dont really want a girl that knows how to play video games as my gf...i hte to share..specially when it comes to video games..


 well I'm a girl gamer and i would by my own system and games i really wouldn't want to share mine either so this wouldn't be a problem for me


----------



## Malek

Sharing is caring though? :sus

Also, it makes sense that The Sims is considered more of a game catered towards girls, but come on, I used to love playing The Sims, along with Harvest Moon, & Animal Crossing, I guess that makes me feminine cause I like to build up something from nothing or in this case play "house" pffft.


----------



## Auroras

Malek said:


> Sharing is caring though? :sus
> 
> Also, it makes sense that The Sims is considered more of a game catered towards girls, but come on, I used to love playing The Sims, along with Harvest Moon, & Animal Crossing, I guess that makes me feminine cause I like to build up something from nothing or in this case play "house" pffft.


I play anything from cooking mama to grand theft auto. I use the sims to satisfy my creative drive for building and I may just shoot zombies tonight. Maybe.


----------



## Meulin

The girls who make a point of letting everyone know their gender are usually pretty young and doing it for the attention, yeah, but they still may genuinely enjoy games. They just lonely.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Auroras said:


> I didn't either but when I tell people they get all shocked for some reason.


Don't flatter yourself :roll


----------



## GenoWhirl

Don't know why such terms like "gamer girls" or "gamer guys" even exist do we really need to spout off what gender we are because we game? What's next the classification of "gamer humanz"?


----------



## Miyu

I've been a gamer since childhood ... and what should I say, I'm always happy to meet someone else with same hobby, especially a girl, since at least here where I live, girl gamers are endangered species ...

but yep, I love gaming, it's a huge part of my life, always has been and honestly, idk what I'd do without it.


----------



## KelsKels

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't even know why so many people care about what games other people are playing and whether that makes them a gamer or not. Does it seriously matter? It sounds like some of you worry way too much about what other people are doing.


I agree with this. I mean.. if you play games.. youre a gamer. That's all there is to it, imo. I don't get why so many people try to set different standards for what makes you a gamer. If you think theyre fun.. well then cool. You deserve the title to me. But it seems like everyone wants to associate a rank with how/what you play. Like if youre big into multiplayer fps games or play on a console rather than a computer then all of a sudden youre just a poser? Not hardcore enough for a title? Seems a bit ridiculous to me. It would be like if someone judged me for my artwork. "Well you only draw casually and like to sketch.. so you aren't really an artist. An artist is someone with a easel and who is more diverse with the medium they use..."


----------



## Big Game Theory

KelsKels said:


> I agree with this. I mean.. if you play games.. youre a gamer. That's all there is to it, imo. I don't get why so many people try to set different standards for what makes you a gamer. If you think theyre fun.. well then cool. You deserve the title to me. But it seems like everyone wants to associate a rank with how/what you play. Like if youre big into multiplayer fps games or play on a console rather than a computer then all of a sudden youre just a poser? Not hardcore enough for a title? Seems a bit ridiculous to me. It would be like if someone judged me for my artwork. "Well you only draw casually and like to sketch.. so you aren't really an artist. An artist is someone with a easel and who is more diverse with the medium they use..."


I guess my big thing is that phone apps with microtransactions are becoming more profitable than big AAA titles and that scares me. I don't care about Angry Birds or any FTP game that is easier to make and can ultimately make easier cash for the publisher.

So, I take a stance that a gamer is someone who is knowledgeable about games and not JUST plays them. It's somebody who reads up on them, invests time into the gaming world, and plays too.

Kind of like anything else. Somebody who looks at the stars every now and then isn't an astrologer. So why should somebody who picks up a phone consider a gamer?


----------



## mezzoforte

I don't label myself as anything. I just like to play video games. :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Remember back when all video games were video games? Before online gaming wasn't quite the fiercely protected elitist club that sometimes (in the case of certain mmo's) reminds me of the job market mixed with high school? Yeah, fun times. 

You don't get medals for being called a gamer guys, sorry to disappoint you. So it seems unnecessary to put so much thought into what a gamer is. :/


----------



## Deception

mezzoforte said:


> i don't label myself as anything. I just like to play video games. :stu


#girlgamer do u eat ur controllers


----------



## Frithrika

I'm not sure how into gaming you have to be to count as a gamer. I play a bunch of video games and a few PC games, but it's more like something I do now and then for fun rather than a grand passion of mine.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

God who cares? It's as if men think video games can only be their territory. Sure more men might play games than women do, but a **** load of women play games. I'm not sure who is enforcing the stereotype that they don't.


----------



## el kanguro

MoonlitMadness said:


> God who cares? It's as if men think video games can only be their territory. Sure more men might play games than women do, but a **** load of women play games. I'm not sure who is enforcing the stereotype that they don't.


Its not the girls playing games that get people upset, Its the intrusion of posers in a group of people dedicated to their hobby.

Its girls saying "Im a gamer and a girl OMG im such a nerd"

Or at least thats what I think


----------



## Kinos Journey

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Anyways, whenever I think of the term "gamer girl", I think of some girl who's just using the label to get attention. It's especially annoying because a lot of these girls just play COD on youtube and use that as their reason for being a gamer girl. Personally, I'm not at all impressed or turned on by girls who play Halo or Call of Duty of whatever. Now, if I met a girl who played Shin Megami Tensei (all of them, not just Persona) or Valkyria Chronicles, then I'd be impressed because these games are not easy or mainstream.


*suddenly bursts through a wall* DID SOMEONE SAY MEGATEN I NEED TO NERD OUT

Though I admit, my first entry into the series was Persona 2, but then I gobbled everything to do with the whole universe, due to being a mythology nerd. When ATGP translated SMT 1 & 2, I was on them.

Valkyria Chronicles- I've been playing it, but I'm too much of a perfectionist. I'll do a turn over and over until I get it just the way I want it to.

It's strange, because I've been under the impression that lots of women like both those series. Most Megaten fans I've met personally have been women, but that may be because I hang out on Megaten-centric tumblr blogs.


----------



## Kiba

Rich19 said:


> "By 2013 experts predict there will be more female gamers than male in the uk". That has to be false I struggle to find a singal female gamer and there aint that many male gamers either as just playing cod and fifa does not really make u a gamer in my book.


Ya.... I actually came across something like that in a text book from a game design course i took, and i was just as dumbfounded. 
"CASUAL PLAYERS
Casual players are people who:
• Have limited interest in playing games
• Do not spend much time playing games
• Prefer to purchase easy games and buy difficult games rarely, only if they are influenced
Casual players are *older and mostly female*. However, given that this group likes easy games. developing games for casual players might not require much use of your creativity and intellect.
Casual players play games such as Jawbreaker , Minesweeper , and Solitaire."

But i'm sure it can be extended to games with a strong brand, lack complexity and are primarily for playing multiplayer as opposed to a story driven single player campaign.


----------



## Daveyboy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Remember back when all video games were video games? .


Yes.. :yes 
I remember if someone said...
"I don't have a console, I play games on my computer" 
you would kind of feel bad for them.. 
haha ... times have changed...

I didn't know that certain games are considered "not gamer material"..
I play COD Zombies, I love it, but sadly it makes me not a gamer...:blank


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I honestly just think that a lot of people are insecure about their hobby. Hell, look at PC gamers. Isn't it sad that a lot of them feel the need to insult people who don't play on PCs and try to convince us that their set-up is superior? Seriously, who gives a ****? If I actually cared about better graphics, I would have gotten a PC instead. The reason I went with a console was because it had exclusive games that I was interested in, something you couldn't have gotten on the PC. The only real benefit to playing on a PC is multiplatform games, and frankly, the majority of games coming out nowadays don't interest me, so I don't feel as if I'm missing out on anything.

It's the same with the divide between casual/hardcore gamers or girl/guy gamers. Some people seriously feel the need to put labels on others over the games they play because it makes them feel superior. When I was in high school I heard some nerd call some other nerd a casual gamer as an insult, telling him he was a loser because of it. 

Yes, there are some girls who are ****s who use the term "girl gamer" as a ploy for attention. But there are a lot of girls who do that with a lot of other male-centred hobbies as well. Just because some of them are idiots doesn't make the entire population of them idiots. 

I don't know about anybody else, but I play video games to have a good time, not to make myself feel superior over people I couldn't give two ****s less about.


----------



## iloverum

Persephone The Dread said:


> Remember back when all video games were video games? Before online gaming wasn't quite the fiercely protected elitist club that sometimes (in the case of certain mmo's) reminds me of the job market mixed with high school? Yeah, fun times.


MMOs have always been like that, and i don't agree online gaming is a "fiercely protected elitist club" its just that it has exploded in recent years because of consoles, broadband whatever else bringing in alot of people who through no fault of their own wernt around in the formative years so consider things like COD the pinnacle of online gaming. Years back games were literally more complicated to get into online whereas nowadays always on internet and things like steam make it a cakewalk, anyone here used wireplay, gamespy or barrysworld all those years ago with their 56k modems or if you could afford it isdn knows what i'm talking about.

Still enjoy PC gaming but IMO golden years are way past, all genres were discovered the last 2 decades and now all i see is sequels/reboots, DLC and DRM, console like QTE, harder to mod/configure, persistent unlock/achievement crap, still pricey despite digital distribution, only game i'm looking forward too now is Rome2 despite it checking all the above total war usually delivers and is one of the few remaining technical PC series.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

Malek said:


> Sharing is caring though? :sus
> 
> Also, it makes sense that The Sims is considered more of a game catered towards girls, but come on, I used to love playing The Sims, along with Harvest Moon, & Animal Crossing, I guess that makes me feminine cause I like to build up something from nothing or in this case play "house" pffft.


 I like beat up games with lots of fighting i"m not really a sims fan or animal crossing


----------



## Milco

Frithrika said:


> I'm not sure how into gaming you have to be to count as a gamer. I play a bunch of video games and a few PC games, but it's more like something I do now and then for fun rather than a grand passion of mine.


I think it's one of those things where you are one if you consider yourself to be one.
I guess you're a gamer if you enjoy games and get something out of playing them other than purely something to waste some time on.

I'm struggling to think of any other hobbies/medium where such a term exists though.
I mean, I watch films occasionally (when I find something that looks good), but it's not something I do a lot. Films haven't been important enough in my life that I would describe myself by them, but you don't really ask people if they're a "film watcher".. what would that even mean?
Usually people ask if they're an "avid" film watcher or something like that.
So maybe we should instead used "avid gamer" to describe those who are passionate about the hobby.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I hate the term gamer girl. Where else would that ever be used? Doctor girl? Teacher girl? reader girl? Yeah...


_"MediGurrl85 will be with you shortly."_

But yeah, I'm not sure why being a girl is somehow such a curiosity that it's worth making a special point of.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

When i was young, a girl gamer was like a miracle. They did exist, but most only played Mario 3, Mario Kart or Sonic, and they were far and few in between. Nowadays it's not so special. Videogames are more popular than ever, so it's only normal to see girls get on the gaming wagon too.


----------



## Daveyboy

Milco said:


> I'm struggling to think of any other hobbies/medium where such a term exists though.
> 
> But yeah, I'm not sure why being a girl is somehow such a curiosity that it's worth making a special point of.


Skatergirl..


----------



## Milco

Daveyboy said:


> Skatergirl..


You force my hand...

Sk8er Boi


----------



## Reckoner7

Daveyboy said:


> Yes.. :yes
> I remember if someone said...
> "I don't have a console, I play games on my computer"
> you would kind of feel bad for them..
> haha ... times have changed...


Yes! reminds of the good old days.

The whole notion of gamer girls ties into the stereotype that not many girls play games and if they do then they are some sort of rare entity. In the past less girls played video games but now its more common and nothing special really.


----------



## Auroras

I nearly died laughing at this photo I saw online. This is how I perceive myself sometimes but the reality isn't all too flattering. An expectation vs reality if you will.


----------



## Valtron

I am a massive Pokemon fan. Have been almost my entire life.

With that said, I get bored and frustrated with most video games after a while. My friend is trying to get me into Kingdom Hearts, but I don't find it very compelling. I like DS games, as I don't own an xBox or Playstation.

Edit: Honestly, I'm sick and tired of "nerd" culture in general. You get the same territorial bull crap there too. And, of course, it's only socially acceptable if you like cool nerdy things like Pokemon, video games, Doctor Who, comic books, photography, etc.

But, oh, if you like classical music, or Magic the Gathering/Yu-Gi-Oh!, or LARPing, or furry fandom? You're just weird.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

This sums up the vast majority of video game related discussions










I'll never understand why people nowadays are so bitter and hateful over certain video games and the people who choose to play them. It's obviously insecurity, but I don't understand where that insecurity comes from. Now we've gotten to a point where people are judging the intelligence, hell even morals, of others who choose the games they play and enjoy. It really is quite pathetic and one of the main reasons that game companies don't give a **** about their fanbases.

Telling people that they aren't "gamers" just because of the games they choose to play is pretty dumb and it just goes to show that some of you guys really should start finding more important things to worry about.

But it seems like nowadays, gaming is about everything except having fun, so I guess by choosing to play games for fun, I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Nunuc

Yeah, don't try to hit on me just because i play Nethack and Steel Panthers!


----------



## Auroras

@Gwaenyc

What a sight for sore eyes :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread

On a very _almost _off topic note. I just couldn't find anywhere else to put this, and to be honest I'm disgusted:










Also this, which is more relevant:

http://kotaku.com/fake-geek-girl-stickers-used-to-sexually-harass-women-697482309

Personally I am sick and tired of this stuff happening at conventions, I'm glad I've never had anything like that happen to me (I've not been to a lot of conventions though, and the atmosphere in the UK does not seem as bad thankfully.) At least they handled the situation properly though. I've heard pretty bad stories about security at events like these acting like complete dicks too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Persephone The Dread said:


>


While I understand people's concerns about her not being someone who plays video games heading up their entertainment division, the sexist comments are ridiculously unnecessary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

CrimsonTrigger said:


> While I understand people's concerns about her not being someone who plays video games heading up their entertainment division, the sexist comments are ridiculously unnecessary.


The worrying thing is that I think half of these comments were said without thinking at all. I think that comment about her not being at the head wasn't even intended as deliberate sexism, just part of that persons regular unconscious thought process. :/ terrible.


----------



## Meulin

ugh, so pathetic.


----------



## Malek

Yesterday at work I was chatting with a coworker about the new Deadpool game, and the new guy, was totally shocked. "WHAT?!!--She plays video games?! WTF?!!--That's hot... She just became hot... "

I just laughed and remained silent, she just walked away slightly annoyed. I don't think it's quite rare as it was, hopefully in the future it'll be commonplace enough to the point in which no one will give a crap, though I think by that time, I'll be dead.

I used to game online A LOT back in the day and from my experience, most girl gamers would feel alienated and would be used to getting aid from every pathetic lonely guy in the guild. Not their fault, it was mostly the idiot guys fault for offering tribute in the first place, for what, to feel like a gentleman, online? How cute... I usually hated the girls who yelled on vent and demanded their justly deserve loot. Some were cool and chill, yet eventually some annoying kid will make them feel awkward and that's never fun. People use games to escape real life drama, not to create more.


Online gaming will always have more annoyances than not because the world in general has more annoyances, such is life.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Malek said:


> Online gaming will always have more annoyances than not because the world in general has more annoyances, such is life.


This is very true. 
Also why I hate arguing with people online, people wouldn't dare say half the **** they come up with to a person's face.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Malek said:


> Yesterday at work I was chatting with a coworker about the new Deadpool game, and the new guy, was totally shocked. "WHAT?!!--She plays video games?! WTF?!!--That's hot... She just became hot... "
> 
> I just laughed and remained silent, she just walked away slightly annoyed. I don't think it's quite rare as it was, hopefully in the future it'll be commonplace enough to the point in which no one will give a crap, though I think by that time, I'll be dead.
> 
> I used to game online A LOT back in the day and from my experience, most girl gamers would feel alienated and would be used to getting aid from every pathetic lonely guy in the guild. Not their fault, it was mostly the idiot guys fault for offering tribute in the first place, for what, to feel like a gentleman, online? How cute... I usually hated the girls who yelled on vent and demanded their justly deserve loot. Some were cool and chill, yet eventually some annoying kid will make them feel awkward and that's never fun. People use games to escape real life drama, not to create more.
> 
> Online gaming will always have more annoyances than not because the world in general has more annoyances, such is life.


I just found this video and I've decided everyone needs to watch it:






The main focus is clearly women in nerd/Geek culture but at it's heart it speaks about Geek elitism I'm sure most, if not all people who are interested in anything that's considered nerdy or geeky have experienced.


----------



## asphodel

CrimsonTrigger said:


> This sums up the vast majority of video game related discussions:
> 
> [image]
> 
> I'll never understand why people nowadays are so bitter and hateful over certain video games and the people who choose to play them. It's obviously insecurity, but I don't understand where that insecurity comes from. Now we've gotten to a point where people are judging the intelligence, hell even morals, of others who choose the games they play and enjoy. It really is quite pathetic and one of the main reasons that game comapanies don't give a **** about their fanbases.
> 
> Telling people that they aren't "gamers" just because of the games they choose to play is pretty dumb and it just goes to show that some of you guys really should start finding more important things to worry about.
> 
> But it seems like nowadays, gaming is about everything except having fun, so I guess by choosing to play games for fun, I've been doing it wrong.


That's the point. People with nothing to feel important about will make things to feel important about, and small minds have small definitions.

No territory to speak of? Start drawing lines in the sand.


----------



## FluffyYellowDuck

Rich19 said:


> "By 2013 experts predict there will be more female gamers than male in the uk". That has to be false I struggle to find a singal female gamer and there aint that many male gamers either as just playing cod and fifa does not really make u a gamer in my book.


Says the dude with the Pokemon avatar.


----------



## Vaust

Regarding Julie-Larson Green I can understand having doubts about her because she isn't a gamer, or considering what she's done with Windows 8. Undoubtedly there's some sexist comments about her but I think more often than you would think legitimate concerns get falsely perceived as sexism too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Vaust said:


> Regarding Julie-Larson Green I can understand having doubts about her because she isn't a gamer, or considering what she's done with Windows 8. Undoubtedly there's some sexist comments about her but I think more often than you would think legitimate concerns get falsely perceived as sexism too.


What did she do with Windows 8? I don't really follow what goes on at Microsoft much.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Vaust said:


> Regarding Julie-Larson Green I can understand having doubts about her because she isn't a gamer, or considering what she's done with Windows 8. Undoubtedly there's some sexist comments about her but I think more often than you would think legitimate concerns get falsely perceived as sexism too.


Maybe but some of those comments were inescapably sexist 'apps devoted to baking and knitting' seriously?


----------



## alieneyed

I hate this ****ing thread.


----------



## thirdcoming

I find the term gamer girl is beyond stupid. Gamer is more like it. One of my friend is like that, call her a gamer girl and she'll punch you in the face, she is just a gamer like anybody else


----------



## Richard Pawgins

alieneyed said:


> I hate this ****ing thread.


----------



## sunlightruns

45% of "gamers" are women, but they are underrepresented. I personally don't really like the term "gamer" or "girl gamer" because your gender shouldn't have to be attached to every little thing you do, nor do you require a certain set of chromosomes to enjoy something.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/11/report-nearly-half-gamers-are-women/?page=all

The "girl gamer" stereotypes perpetuated by women and men don't do anything to help it, either.


----------



## sunlightruns

Also, because i'm somehow unable to edit my posts, everyone who complains that "why don't more women like video games" should realize that this is why. Also, when you're a female on xbox live, a band-aid solution to not getting death and rape threats is to 1) not speak, or pose as a male.

So just remember, when you see that gamer profile, they probably aren't who they say they are.


----------



## Vaust

Xbox Live isn't exactly sunshine and rainbows if you're a guy either. It's full of little kids being belligerent to everyone it doesn't matter who you are. I've gotten rape and death threats before too and I'm a guy. I turn my chat off completely now, I'll only talk in party chat with my friends.

I know how to sew and whatnot because of cosplay. When I go to buy sewing supplies girls have commented to me before that they don't see a lot of males in the store. This doesn't offend me in the slightest. So I fail to see why someone would be offended if you say the same thing to a girl about gaming. But they do. I'm not saying there isn't sexism out there, there is. But saying "I don't see a lot of girls playing Diablo" isn't sexist.

The statistic that 45% of gamers are girls confuses me. It doesn't line up with my personal experience at all. It has to be counting mobile games or facebook games. Because in the gaming communities I'm a part of saying there's 20% girls would be extremely generous.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

The childish behaviour in online communities is exactly why I don't play games online anymore. I once had a grown man yell at me and insult me because I ended up losing a round and he kept telling everybody to kick me out of the game. I simply left because I refuse to deal with that kind of BS during my free time. Even some little kids I played with on the game were more mature than that.


----------



## Nanami

Hmm...the only experience I've had that I just thought about since we're on the subject (& b/c I don't do online) was today I stopped by Gamestop to pick up Tales of Xillia and when I was waiting in line the guy in front of me turned around and was staring at me. I looked at him real quick and looked away but then I could still feel him staring so I looked up and he was smiling at me and didn't say anything so I just smiled and nodded but thinking about it now that was really creepy. 0.o bahahaha! The sad part of this all is I ended up picking up another game (Valkyria Chronicles yahoooo!) I have no regrets damn it but my bank account on the other hand...:cry I have to stop buying games...:twak


----------



## cybernaut

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The childish behaviour in online communities is exactly why I don't play games online anymore. I *once had a grown man yell at me and insult me* because I ended up losing a round and he kept telling everybody to kick me out of the game. I simply left because I refuse to deal with that kind of BS during my free time. Even some little kids I played with on the game were more mature than that.


Damn, is it that serious? Some people are too intense when it comes to community online gaming.


----------



## h00dz

I'd welcome any females into the gamer fold. I'm actually getting quite sick of the rampant sexism and elitism that is causing all the women to run away in droves. When I was playing World of Warcraft one of the best duelers I knew was a woman. Same goes for the best raid healer too. If we actually gave them a chance they can not only be fun to play with but contribute to the team/game as well.

As a gamer guy I also understand how woman turn away from or not make it known that they are a female on line. I too now do little on-line gaming because there is so much trolling and what not its not worth the effort half the time.


----------



## JadedJade

Malek said:


> Also, it makes sense that The Sims is considered more of a game catered towards girls, but come on, I used to love playing The Sims, along with Harvest Moon, & Animal Crossing, I guess that makes me feminine cause I like to build up something from nothing or in this case play "house" pffft.


All it means is those are one of the types of games you like to play. People shouldn't be judged or made to feel lesser of a person/man/woman. I dealt with this kind of crap growing up. If people spent as much energy as they do telling others what they could or couldn't do/play imagine what they could accomplish.



MoonlitMadness said:


> God who cares? It's as if men think video games can only be their territory. Sure more men might play games than women do, but a **** load of women play games. I'm not sure who is enforcing the stereotype that they don't.


As a woman, I do get annoyed whenver I take in interest in something and it's labeled as "typical guy thing" and get told to "go knit something". Why can't people realize this is a different world than before. Technology has advanced and both genders of the new generation have similar or identical interests. Just do what you want to do and give me the same damn freedom to do what I want.



Auroras said:


> I nearly died laughing at this photo I saw online. This is how I perceive myself sometimes but the reality isn't all too flattering. An expectation vs reality if you will.
> 
> View attachment 24354


I've gotten pretty heated in the past over games. I rarely do now, but anytime I feel so much a hint of heat/anger I walk away. I want to play for the enjoyment not to get mad.

I always found it amusing how some players would get all pissed because they couldn't beat it quickly or easier, but when they do come across games like that they complain "it was so easy!" :roll



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'll never understand why people nowadays are so bitter and hateful over certain video games and the people who choose to play them. It's obviously insecurity, but I don't understand where that insecurity comes from. Now we've gotten to a point where people are judging the intelligence, hell even morals, of others who choose the games they play and enjoy. It really is quite pathetic and one of the main reasons that game companies don't give a **** about their fanbases.
> 
> Telling people that they aren't "gamers" just because of the games they choose to play is pretty dumb and it just goes to show that some of you guys really should start finding more important things to worry about.
> 
> But it seems like nowadays, gaming is about everything except having fun, so I guess by choosing to play games for fun, I've been doing it wrong.


I never understood why it _always _has to be a competition. Even between just guys. What difference does it make if one can play a game better or get farther than the other? It's a game, it's suppose to be fun and enjoyable, not taken so seriously that's all you care is beating the other person? Just play the games you like, enjoy them and allow others to do what they want.

Another thing I've grown kind of sick of is the console wars. Who gives a rip? Play the damn console you want to play and stop bashing the other person for choosing a different one! I swear, people act like the world is gonna end if you choose one over the other. :duel



Malek said:


> Online gaming will always have more annoyances than not because the world in general has more annoyances, such is life.


I view playing games as a solitary activity, but on occasion I'll consider playing with something. Had too many bad experiences with other plays loosing it and I don't find that enjoyable or fun in any way.


----------



## Auroras

JadedJade said:


> As a woman, I do get annoyed whenver I take in interest in something and it's labeled as "typical guy thing" and get told to "go knit something". Why can't people realize this is a different world than before. Technology has advanced and both genders of the new generation have similar or identical interests. Just do what you want to do and give me the same damn freedom to do what I want.
> 
> I've gotten pretty heated in the past over games. I rarely do now, but anytime I feel so much a hint of heat/anger I walk away. I want to play for the enjoyment not to get mad.
> 
> I always found it amusing how some players would get all pissed because they couldn't beat it quickly or easier, but when they do come across games like that they complain "it was so easy!" :roll


I agree, I don't care too much for the labels either. Shoot.. I knit, play video games, AND wear high heels. I can't be categorized because I'm not just one thing.

On the topic of video games, I play more for leisure or when I'm not up to socializing with anyone. I get my "fix" every now and then, I call it my special geeky down time moment. And funny you should mention it, because I do get upset when a game is too short/easy or way difficult that I'm constantly using walkthroughs or entering cheat codes :b


----------



## Vaust

Nanami said:


> Hmm...the only experience I've had that I just thought about since we're on the subject (& b/c I don't do online) was today I stopped by Gamestop to pick up Tales of Xillia and when I was waiting in line the guy in front of me turned around and was staring at me. I looked at him real quick and looked away but then I could still feel him staring so I looked up and he was smiling at me and didn't say anything so I just smiled and nodded but thinking about it now that was really creepy. 0.o bahahaha! The sad part of this all is I ended up picking up another game (Valkyria Chronicles yahoooo!) I have no regrets damn it but my bank account on the other hand...:cry I have to stop buying games...:twak


That's odd. I bought Tales of Xillia and Valkyria Chronicles from Gamestop today too. I also bought Hyperdimension Neptunia and Dragon's Crown though. Guess I'm going to be busy for awhile lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

There's a pvp corp in Eve online with only females. Girls flying spaceships and killing boys at their own game. I think it's sexy.


----------



## Milco

Sexism in gaming is an important issue that should be discussed.
Some take issue with the tone in online gaming and gaming communities and others (also) take issue with how the genders are portrayed in different games.

The problems with harassment and sexism in online gaming and gaming communities should be pretty clear to most people.
Comments like _"Go make me a sandwich"_ are neither clever nor funny and often only serve to hurt and demean the people they're directed at strengthening the imagined social 'bond' between other players; bullying basically.

But discussing the portrayal of gender stereotypes in games is much more difficult. Both because the games have an artistic value, which can make it hard to make clear-cut lines, but also because there aren't necessarily malicious intentions behind it and people can interpret the same situations in many different ways.
For example, the new Tomb Raider video (also briefly discussed in OP's video) contains a sequence where Lara must defend herself against a male capturer, trying to rape her. The person talking about the sequence in OP's video sees this as part of the transition that transforms Lara from being _"an innocent little girl to being this powerful, kick-*** tomb raider"_ and calls it _"an empowering moment for females"_.
Others have instead argued that having a woman put in that situation is meant to evoke protection urges in the (supposed) male audience, and so it is objectifying and sexist.

And in her youtube series "Tropes vs Women in Video Games", Anita Sarkeesian mentions the indie game Spelunky as an example of a sexist game, because it features the "damsel in distress" trope, in which the hero must save his beloved, who has no identifying traits other than being in distress.
In this particular game, you can change the skin of whom you want to rescue (and indeed also whom you play as); you can play as both a man and a woman and you can rescue either a man, a woman or a dog (though the defaults are male hero and female damsel).
Anita argues that having a woman be interchangeable with a dog in a game is a clear sign that something is wrong, and continues by saying that providing gender-swap options does not fix the issue.
Male heroics/female victimisation reinforces stereotypes, while female heroics/male victimisation does not, so only one is sexist, she argues.

I mention this because I think there are fundamentally two different discussions and they shouldn't be conflated.
One is about what women are allowed to do, what things they can like and what hobbies they choose. Obviously the answer to those questions should be that they can do anything they want - just like men. That gender is not a factor at all.
The other question is about permissible depictions of gender in various media and forms of entertainment. And while there definitely can be problematic depictions, the answers from the first discussion can't be directly applied to the second.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Logan X said:


> There's a pvp corp in Eve online with only females. Girls flying spaceships and killing boys *at their own game.* I think it's sexy.


...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Persephone The Dread said:


> ...


I was gonna be pissed at you, but then the pizza got here and now that my belly is full i don't care about your 3 dots. Obviously you see something that isn't there.

My post just meant i enjoy it when girls can play games as well as guys. :stu

It's just that about 96% of Eve Online players are males. It's nice to see some females getting interested in the game and excelling at it as well as males can.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

I used to obsessively play Black Ops multiplayer and zombies (I'd never call myself a gamer, though), and almost never used my mic. The few times I did, guys were always cool and whatnot, I just preferred not to use it, as our conversations always ended up with them wanting me to give out my facebook page or phone number. 

I did become pretty good at the classic zombie maps (the BO1 versions), and if anyone has a PS3 and is also good at zombies, I'd love to play some 2person games. My PSN is kilian__08


----------



## Richard Pawgins

ChuckyFinster said:


> I used to obsessively play Black Ops multiplayer and zombies (I'd never call myself a gamer, though), and almost never used my mic. The few times I did, guys were always cool and whatnot, I just preferred not to use it, as our conversations always ended up with them wanting me to give out my facebook page or phone number.
> 
> I did become pretty good at the classic zombie maps (the BO1 versions), and if anyone has a PS3 and is also good at zombies, I'd love to play some 2person games. My PSN is kilian__08


me no like Black ops, what other co-op games do you own?


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Richard Pawgins said:


> me no like Black ops, what other co-op games do you own?


The only other one I own is MW3. I had BO2 but the multiplayer wouldn't work for me.. It would just freeze my console.. soo yeah, had to get rid of that one. I don't know of a lot of multiplayer games for PS3. Open to suggestions.


----------



## h00dz

I know this is about women that play games in general.

But I think this kinda fits too.






Makes some good points I think.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

ChuckyFinster said:


> The only other one I own is MW3. I had BO2 but the multiplayer wouldn't work for me.. It would just freeze my console.. soo yeah, had to get rid of that one. I don't know of a lot of multiplayer games for PS3. Open to suggestions.


I have MW3, will add if u feel like playing multi or spec ops.

The only games I really play online often are BF3 and occasionally a few fighting games though.

Resident Evil 5 and 6 were pretty good for co-op multiplayer. Little Big Planet is fun too as long as you're not playing by oneself.

and since you only own 2 games here are some PS3 essentials....

1. The Uncharted series _(get all 3)_
2. God of War III
3. Heavy Rain
4. Infamous 2
5. Last of Us.

Mass effect 2 and 3, Red Dead Redemption, along with Batman Arkham Asylum/Arkham City are great also.

There's more but get those in the meantime..... all should be available for less than $20 right now _(except for Last of Us which just recently came out) _ Uncharted 3 and Infamous 2 are free if you have PSN plus.


----------



## Micronian

I don't play online often, and when I do, I always make an effort to turn off voice chat (and I don't connect my mic these days). I have no interest in hearing squeaky 13yr olds swear and cuss and play hip hop in the background.

The only game I really play anyway is F1 2011 (I didn't buy F1 2012 because Codemasters let its consumers down with too many bugs). Most kids stop playing after 2 months anyway. Then the rest are Germans, Brazilians, Spanish, and Eastern Europeans. Aside from the spanish, I don't care to understand any of them. Often, British players join in, but they are nowhere as disrespectful online as the Americans.

I also played a bit of CoD: MW2. But I was never any good at it, and I always turned voice chat off (Actually, I can't even remember if I did, but I certainly never paid attention to what other players ever said).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

JadedJade said:


> Another thing I've grown kind of sick of is the console wars. Who gives a rip? Play the damn console you want to play and stop bashing the other person for choosing a different one! I swear, people act like the world is gonna end if you choose one over the other. :duel


Exactly. I own quite a few different consoles and I love them all and I rarely bash any other console. The only time I did that was with the Xbox One and that was only because of the DRM scare, but now that they've removed it, I find it's not important for me to talk about anymore. If it's not my cup of tea, I simply don't buy it or talk about it because it's a waste of time.

Gaming is supposed to be fun and I'd rather have plenty of options to choose from to play my games on instead of being locked down to one manufacturer.


----------



## KelsKels

Ive always wanted to play the infamous and god of war series.. but I have a 360. Meh. I don't do multiplayer either. Mostly because of SA and being afraid of being judged for bein a chick.


----------



## Paper Samurai

KelsKels said:


> Ive always wanted to play the infamous and god of war series.. but I have a 360. Meh. I don't do multiplayer either. Mostly because of SA and *being afraid of being judged for bein a chick.*


Stay off mic, and don't have a name like this:

xxXAngel_kissesXxx

:b

Simples.


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Richard Pawgins said:


> I have MW3, will add if u feel like playing multi or spec ops.
> 
> The only games I really play online often are BF3 and occasionally a few fighting games though.
> 
> Resident Evil 5 and 6 were pretty good for co-op multiplayer. Little Big Planet is fun too as long as you're not playing by oneself.
> 
> and since you only own 2 games here are some PS3 essentials....
> 
> 1. The Uncharted series _(get all 3)_
> 2. God of War III
> 3. Heavy Rain
> 4. Infamous 2
> 5. Last of Us.
> 
> Mass effect 2 and 3, Red Dead Redemption, along with Batman Arkham Asylum/Arkham City are great also.
> 
> There's more but get those in the meantime..... all should be available for less than $20 right now _(except for Last of Us which just recently came out) _ Uncharted 3 and Infamous 2 are free if you have PSN plus.


We can play spec ops.. Just don't expect me to be good at it. I haven't touched MW3 since getting another PS3, which was last summer or so. I always come back to Black Ops zombies. Seriously, we should play zombies. Der Riese is amazing. 

I have LBP2, it's just put away somewhere. I could never really get into it.. although I never did try co-op. I've finished Mass Effect 2, and tried to play God of War... I just couldn't stay interested.

Think I'll download Uncharted and RE6 and see if I like them. You forgot to mention Metal Gear Solid 4 as a PS3 essential. Now _that _game was amazing.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

ChuckyFinster said:


> We can play spec ops.. Just don't expect me to be good at it. I haven't touched MW3 since getting another PS3, which was last summer or so. I always come back to Black Ops zombies. Seriously, we should play zombies. Der Riese is amazing.
> 
> I have LBP2, it's just put away somewhere. I could never really get into it.. although I never did try co-op. I've finished Mass Effect 2, and tried to play God of War... I just couldn't stay interested.
> 
> Think I'll download Uncharted and RE6 and see if I like them. *You forgot to mention Metal Gear Solid 4 as a PS3 essential. Now that game was amazing*.


absolutely, This reminds me that I have to replay that game since they recently added trophies to it_ (can't believe I actually care about trophies, yes its lame)_


----------



## ChuckyFinster

Richard Pawgins said:


> _
> (can't believe I actually care about trophies, yes its lame)_


I'm kind of the same way. I hate that Oblivion doesn't have trophies.

RE6 isn't available in the PSN store.. or maybe it is and I just can't find it. And while I've never played co-op RE5, I briefly played the campaign and hated it.

I did find Shadow of the Colossus, though. My favorite PS2 game of all time. Downloading that now.


----------



## elektrified

Persephone The Dread said:


> I hate the term gamer girl. Where else would that ever be used? Doctor girl? Teacher girl? reader girl? Yeah...
> 
> I also hate it when people have some kind of elitist hierarchy with games. Personally I prefer pc games these days, and I used to play console games more before I built a decent PC (plus the price for games on console is so ridiculous. Then you have issues like what happened with Skyrim on PS3 D: ) but that doesn't stop tablet and phone gaming from being gaming. They are all video games...


I'd have to agree with all of your points.

I also just traded in all of my xbox games. I kept my 3ds and will be buying a wii u, but I prefer computers over consoles and you can play a lot of the xbox and playstation titles on the pc.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

ChuckyFinster said:


> I'm kind of the same way. I hate that Oblivion doesn't have trophies.
> 
> RE6 isn't available in the PSN store.. or maybe it is and I just can't find it. And while I've never played co-op RE5, I briefly played the campaign and hated it.
> 
> I did find Shadow of the Colossus, though. My favorite PS2 game of all time. Downloading that now.


Since you seem to be in such a spending mood then I recommend you buy Telltale's "The Walking dead" video game _(not the FPS made by activision, that one sucked)_ If you're into story and characters you won't be disappointed.


----------



## JustAPhase

I hate those words when they're put next to each other. "Girl Gamer".
Seriously, it doesn't make sense to me. If a group of people doesn't want to be treated differently, then stop giving yourself titles. We're all gamers who share a common interest in the same things. The whole "omfgh it's a girl loolololol send me n00ds." thing happens mostly on console. It almost isn't a problem at all as far as I've seen on most PC games.


----------



## fire mage64

On the topic of what defines a gamer: I think a gamer is anyone who truly enjoys playing games, not because they are bored and want to pass time but because it is a hobby for them.


----------



## Zeppelin

KelsKels said:


> Ive always wanted to play the infamous and god of war series.. but I have a 360. Meh. I don't do multiplayer either. Mostly because of SA and being afraid of being judged for bein a chick.


Buy a soundbox/voice changer and troll everybody. Make your voice super deep, then everybody will think you are a man.

Also, I have a 360, and I've always wanted to play the Playstation exclusives. I preordered the PS4 mainly because of them. I really want to play the new infamous because its based in Seattle.


----------



## Vaust

Zeppelin said:


> Buy a soundbox/voice changer and troll everybody. Make your voice super deep, then everybody will think you are a man.
> 
> Also, I have a 360, and I've always wanted to play the Playstation exclusives. I preordered the PS4 mainly because of them. I really want to play the new infamous because its based in Seattle.


It's too bad PS4 isn't backwards compatible. I was reluctant to buy a PS3 because I already had a 360 and they mostly share the same games. But man, after playing The Last of Us, Infamous, Uncharted, etc am I glad I did.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

fire mage64 said:


> On the topic of what defines a gamer: I think a gamer is anyone who truly enjoys playing games, not because they are bored and want to pass time but because it is a hobby for them.


Yep, I think that's the best definition.


----------



## h00dz

Vaust said:


> It's too bad PS4 isn't backwards compatible. I was reluctant to buy a PS3 because I already had a 360 and they mostly share the same games. But man, after playing The Last of Us, Infamous, Uncharted, etc am I glad I did.


Off topic: PS4 will have streaming Ps3 games in 2014


----------



## riptide991

I like Gamer girls, but something hot about a PC gamer girl with a nice rig.  heh


----------



## Estillum




----------



## Auroras

Currently playing Walking Dead for the iOS. My finger is numb.


----------



## h00dz

This thread has kinda derailed...


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

YES I'm a cat and YES I play video games, gosh.


----------



## Joe

Malek said:


>


Didn't really get the point of that video but it was funny 

"Ready to mention really obscure Japanese games" lol


----------



## Auroras

Will be replaying ND: Trail of the Twister


----------



## Zeppelin

h00dz said:


> Off topic: PS4 will have streaming Ps3 games in 2014


So will we be able to buy PS3 games on the PS4? Because I have a 360, and am getting the PS4. I really want to play The Last of Us so I'm hoping its going to be available for download/stream games.


----------



## Vaust

Zeppelin said:


> So will we be able to buy PS3 games on the PS4? Because I have a 360, and am getting the PS4. I really want to play The Last of Us so I'm hoping its going to be available for download/stream games.


Not at launch. Possibly later down the road. Although I doubt it will be compatible with every game much like how there's a few PS1/PS2 classics available on PSN now.


----------



## haine

I really don't call myself as a 'girl gamer', I mean, i really don't want to be labeled or anything, some girls likes to play games too. Especially console games like myself, maybe because my brother and cousins influenced me into playing those games and I really like watching them playing too. So I tried it and I've enjoyed it ever since. 



ChuckyFinster said:


> I used to obsessively play Black Ops multiplayer and zombies (I'd never call myself a gamer, though), and almost never used my mic. The few times I did, guys were always cool and whatnot, I just preferred not to use it, as our conversations always ended up with them wanting me to give out my facebook page or phone number.
> 
> I did become pretty good at the classic zombie maps (the BO1 versions), and if anyone has a PS3 and is also good at zombies, I'd love to play some 2person games. My PSN is kilian__08


Yea I agree. Sometimes I ended up choosing a male gender in some MMORPGS way back, just to avoid confrontation or what not. I just want to play that's all. lol :boogie


----------



## vela

"Girl Gamer" just sounds really sexist to me. I'm just a gamer. There's a lot more of us out there than people think. Most of us don't advertise the fact. We don't want to get hit on and we don't want to be called every sexist name in the book while we're kicking butt in multiplayer.


----------



## boorego

Question to gamers who also happen to be girls:

Before the invention of steam, etc, would you feel embarrassed going into a place like game stop and browsing around (a place specifically selling games)? Not insinuating you should feel silly, I'm just curious..

I've never seen a girl, just by herself in a game-stop, unless they were obviously not a gamer, like a mom by herself buying a video-game as a present for her kid. 

Whenever I see girl's in a game-stop they are there with a boyfriend or a group of people.


----------



## Heyyou

Jordan H said:


> Question to gamers who also happen to be girls:
> 
> Before the invention of steam, etc, would you feel embarrassed going into a place like game stop and browsing around (a place specifically selling games)? Not insinuating you should feel silly, I'm just curious..
> 
> I've never seen a girl, just by herself in a game-stop, unless they were obviously not a gamer, like a mom by herself buying a video-game as a present for her kid.
> 
> Whenever I see girl's in a game-stop they are there with a boyfriend or a group of people.


Nooo, why would it be embarrassing? It's just a store lol. When I go I tend to stay a while because I end up either casually talking with the employees or debating with them(you know the usual, Microsoft VS Sony or whether or not RES is the best horror game out) lol, Gamestop is so not intimidating.


----------



## boorego

I used to go to gamestop like..every few weeks when I could. It's just so fun to read the descriptions on the back of all the games there. 

It's like being a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Jordan H said:


> Question to gamers who also happen to be girls:
> 
> Before the invention of steam, etc, would you feel embarrassed going into a place like game stop and browsing around (a place specifically selling games)? Not insinuating you should feel silly, I'm just curious..
> 
> I've never seen a girl, just by herself in a game-stop, unless they were obviously not a gamer, like a mom by herself buying a video-game as a present for her kid.
> 
> Whenever I see girl's in a game-stop they are there with a boyfriend or a group of people.


I know a girl who actually works at gamestop and has a steam, PSN and XBL account and games regularly...always buying the latest titles.

on top of that she's very attractive.

those types are rare but they do exist..... nerd-ism isn't exclusive to just men.


----------



## riptide991

Richard Pawgins said:


> I know a girl who actually works at gamestop and has a steam, PSN and XBL account and games regularly...always buying the latest titles.
> 
> on top of that she's very attractive.
> 
> those types are rare but they do exist..... nerd-ism isn't exclusive to just men.


You heard of Chloe Dykstra? She's like a massive gamer, so much she even goes to different conventions and interviews people. She does cosplay and reviews games. She's just a game nut. Check her out. She's totally my type hehe.


----------



## RepoMedic

Jeez people. There are attractive gamer girls, trust me. Every 'stereotype' has attractive people.. but, that's beside the point.


Now, I met my fiancee through a club in high school that was basically anime/videogames. But, the difference between me and those obviously there just seeking attention was that I "played" games because I loved games.. not because I thought it would give me a cult following.

And I've never really been called ugly. I've been to Gamestop by myself (Although I really don't like Gamestop as much as I used to.) I'm also not overweight..

I kept seeing some comments like that.. or something.. ^


----------



## Auroras

Omg omg I got my hands on GTA5 today and I'm really going to kick butt tonight :clap








But what the heck am I going to do with this? I'm not one to flaunt my obsession, publicly. lol


----------



## Auroras

Jordan H said:


> Question to gamers who also happen to be girls:
> 
> Before the invention of steam, etc, would you feel embarrassed going into a place like game stop and browsing around (a place specifically selling games)? Not insinuating you should feel silly, I'm just curious..
> 
> I've never seen a girl, just by herself in a game-stop, unless they were obviously not a gamer, like a mom by herself buying a video-game as a present for her kid.
> 
> Whenever I see girl's in a game-stop they are there with a boyfriend or a group of people.


I don't frequent gamestop that much, although I have in the past gone in alone for a quick browse. I usually get my new releases either at bestbuy or walmart.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Auroras said:


> Omg omg I got my hands on GTA5 today and I'm really going to kick butt tonight :clap
> View attachment 27265
> 
> 
> But what the heck am I going to do with this? I'm not one to flaunt my obsession, publicly. lol
> 
> View attachment 27273


How the heck are u going to use a controller with those long _a_ss nails?

how do u even type or manage ur phone?


----------



## Letmebe

Rainbat said:


> There are plenty of women that play games just as often if not more than men do. MMORPGs usually have a decent chunk of women, WoW being a good example.
> 
> If a woman boasts about the fact that she plays games or labels herself as a gamer girl, it means she's probably not very serious about enjoying games and doesn't think very highly of her own sex. Why would it be such a big deal if you're a female gamer...unless you seem to think that women are not capable of playing games to the same degree as men? "Gamer girl" is an insulting term if you ask me. It's the same concept as, "I'm a girl, and I play sports! Silly boys!" If we're talking about equality here, why should sex even enter the equation?
> 
> Also, as Revenwyn put it, the games being played make a difference too. But I would go as far as including most modern shooters in that list of "not a gamer" games. Facebook games, phone games, and Call of Duty/Halo. That's not to say that shooters are not real games, because a lot of them are fantastic, but there are a lot of people out there who think that videogame is synonymous with Call of Duty, and if there are no explosions and guns, then it's not a real game. That's a shame.
> 
> http://nerdcircus.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/gamer-girl-vs-****1.jpg


That image.I'll shower after I get the one ring out of the shire, no wait after this massive invasion by the evil Ring Wraiths and forces of Sauron; nope nope going to shower after I escort frodo...

I played the Legacy of Kain games from Soul Reaver 2 through Defiance in 4 days, I am not sure if I even ate O-O.


----------



## Auroras

Richard Pawgins said:


> How the heck are u going to use a controller with those long _a_ss nails?
> 
> how do u even type or manage ur phone?


It's called mad skills


----------



## h00dz

Auroras said:


> It's called mad skills












:yes


----------



## arm08139914

Maybe I should grow my nails. I bite mine, and I suck at most games. Hehe


----------



## Auroras

h00dz said:


> :yes


lol. No, I'm not that good.



arm08139914 said:


> Maybe I should grow my nails. I bite mine, and I suck at most games. Hehe


I used to also with mine but then grew out of it. As for gaming, last night I failed my missions in the first few minutes :no


----------



## Caffei

I sometimes go to Gamestop and stay a little to see what's new.
It's true I don't see much girls either apart the working staff though. 0_0


----------



## Letmebe

I should note that I dislike the term gamer girls, and it seems the only kind of "gamer girls" that matter to a fair amount of gamers are well..see page one and the "hot gaming girlfriend" video.
You never see anything but the super attractive gamer girls in popular videos, so that is what people think they are.

If you are any other type of female who plays games you don't matter it seems, in fact I got mistaken for a 15 year old boy in gamestop a few years back because of this.
Honestly that kind of culture is why I stick to single player games..


----------



## JustAPhase

Letmebe said:


> I should note that I dislike the term gamer girls, and it seems the only kind of "gamer girls" that matter to a fair amount of gamers are well..see page one and the "hot gaming girlfriend" video.
> You never see anything but the super attractive gamer girls in popular videos, so that is what people think they are.
> 
> If you are any other type of female who plays games you don't matter it seems, in fact I got mistaken for a 15 year old boy in gamestop a few years back because of this.
> Honestly that kind of culture is why I stick to single player games..


If you find mature communities to play with, you'll find that the "OH MY GOD GUYS A GIRLS IN OUR GAME", goes away. The gamer girl thing is some 12 year old kids wet dream. Don't be afraid to play online games like everybody else because of your gender. Maybe you'll have better luck on PC. The cost of entry is higher, but cheaper in the long run. The cost if entry keeps out most immature children.


----------



## riptide991

Letmebe said:


> I should note that I dislike the term gamer girls, and it seems the only kind of "gamer girls" that matter to a fair amount of gamers are well..see page one and the "hot gaming girlfriend" video.
> You never see anything but the super attractive gamer girls in popular videos, so that is what people think they are.
> 
> If you are any other type of female who plays games you don't matter it seems, in fact I got mistaken for a 15 year old boy in gamestop a few years back because of this.
> Honestly that kind of culture is why I stick to single player games..


I don't do multiplayer either. I just don't find much appeal to it to be honest. I prefer a nice game with a great story that sucks you in with atmosphere. You know Mass effect series or other great games that have come out over time. I know there's a huge swing towards multiplayer experience these days. If single player game ever got weed out, I'd probably stop gaming.


----------



## schitz0skittl3s

The term "gamer girl" makes my cringe. Can't we all just be gamers without the gender classification?

Some people need to stop being so sensitive and insecure about people being interested in the same hobby as them. So what if someone is faking interest in games? Is it really hurting you? Are you really going to use that as a tool to discredit all female video game enthusiasts because there might be some that pretend to enjoy it for attention?
Did anyone ever stop to think that by giving those girls attention anyways that they may actually become genuinely interested in games because someone took the time to help them enjoy it?

There is a really simple solution to this. Stop being so judgmental. A girl can look hot while playing a video game, that doesn't make her a fake. Anyone can look however they want to, and express their interest any way they want to. If it is really ruining your experience for the hobby then maybe you should look at yourself and try to figure out what is causing you to be so aggressive about it when there is no need to be. :b


----------



## maryana

The only phrase on this Earth I hate more than "gamer girl" is "real/true gamer girl". *Who cares?* It's not an elimination tournament. If you have to insist, you're probably more interested in the moniker than the hobby itself.


----------



## Auroras

schitz0skittl3s said:


> The term "gamer girl" makes my cringe. Can't we all just be gamers without the gender classification?
> 
> Some people need to stop being so sensitive and insecure about people being interested in the same hobby as them. So what if someone is faking interest in games? Is it really hurting you? Are you really going to use that as a tool to discredit all female video game enthusiasts because there might be some that pretend to enjoy it for attention?
> Did anyone ever stop to think that by giving those girls attention anyways that they may actually become genuinely interested in games because someone took the time to help them enjoy it?
> 
> There is a really simple solution to this. Stop being so judgmental. A girl can look hot while playing a video game, that doesn't make her a fake. Anyone can look however they want to, and express their interest any way they want to. If it is really ruining your experience for the hobby then maybe you should look at yourself and try to figure out what is causing you to be so aggressive about it when there is no need to be. :b


There are girls that fake it for attention? Sounds so strange that anyone would, I just don't see how a geeky activity could increase sex appeal. I don't parade my gaming addiction. Surely I will receive stares and a few raised eyebrows and I'm not at all comfortable with that. People always have something to complain about and will question the authenticity of a person's claim, that has always been the case for me.

I agree with most of your post because when I'm in my gaming mode, I'm too busy kicking butts to be bothered by labels and people's opinions of me (although the term doesn't affect me, it really is after all a matter of perspective). If anything, I'm looking to befriend "gamer girls" - so if that's describes you, feel free to add me lol


----------



## meganmila

I dunno why this stereotype of guys only play video games girls don't have came about but that's not true. If it was available to me I would totally be a gamer nerd.


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> I agree with most of your post because when I'm in my gaming mode, I'm too busy kicking butts to be bothered by labels and people's opinions of me (although the term doesn't affect me, it really is after all a matter of perspective). *If anything, I'm looking to befriend "gamer girls" - so if that's describes you, feel free to add me lol*


And please no fake boys pretending to be girls. Thread topic does not imply "gamer dudes" :no


----------



## h00dz

meganmila said:


> I dunno why this stereotype of guys only play video games girls don't have came about but that's not true. *If it was available to me I would totally be a gamer nerd.*


Just out of curiosity, what is the barrier that's stopping you?


----------

